

Men between the ages of 20 and 50 do not read fiction - codeismightier
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/08/is-fiction-female.html

======
BrentRitterbeck
I spend my time reading books on mathematics, finance, or programming. If I'm
going to escape from nonfiction, it's going to be through a movie.

~~~
david927
This is one of the great mistakes of our time: that knowledge is the goal. If
that's the goal, anything other than fact and logic-based areas are not
worthwhile. But this is simply an unfortunate side-effect of the industrial
revolution.

Understanding is the goal, and knowledge is necessary but not sufficient for
understanding. (In fact, knowledge which doesn't promote understanding is
trivia, though you probably won't know which that is until the end of your
life.)

Fiction literature is absolutely one of the best sources of understanding. Be
careful that you're not fishing in the river when you live near the sea.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
That's not the point of what I wrote. I was trying to stress that if I leave
the nonfiction world, it's going to be through a different medium. Fiction is
a great thing. I don't deny that.

------
nfnaaron
Is it that "when men in general are between 20 and 50," or is it "the specific
group of men who are now between 20 and 50?"

The article seems more focused on the second, having interviewed 500 specific
people this one time. I wonder if there's something different about this
specific cohort, or if that's just what tends to happen to men in that age
group.

I've read fiction my entire adult life. I'm 50+ male.

------
nuweborder
I have to cosign this notion. I am a 28 year old man, and I have always not
liked fiction. I only read non-fiction. It is most interesting to me, and I
enjoy learning, and like to learn from people and things that have actually
occured. At this age, I am extremely focused on my career (aka: business), and
therefore I read mostly non-fiction business related books. And just because
thats what I'm interested in, I dont think my preference will change even as I
grow out of the 20-50 year old bracket.

------
cema
I (male, 41) have stopped reading fiction at one point (was only rereading
some). Then, after several years, I joined a group of friends in a book club
which forced me to read new fiction books. I enjoy discussing what I have read
more than reading it, though.

------
adrianwaj
I read fiction up until 18 because it was forced upon me at school.

------
stuaxo
This one does... I prefer to SF to realistic fiction though, I get enough
realism in real life thanks!

